# dentists



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

Well just got back from the dentist i had some work done when i was back in the UK root canal filling and a crown the cost which i paid was 275 pounds and that was on the NHS.I was never happy with the work that i had done so I went to the local dentist to have it checked out well for a starter the surgery was bright modern spotlessly clean the equipment professionalism you don't get at the one I went to in the uk must admit makes it look 3rd world. Now onto the work i had done the dentist was shocked at the standard of work that was done she said and that is how it was left
so i am going to have it corrected so the cost here is 360 euros and for quite a bit more work.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I haven't needed anything more than a check-up and a clean since coming to Spain, but like you the two dental surgeries I've used here (the first one moved away) were really up to the minute as regards equipment and technology. It wasn't until I had x-rays taken at the first one that I discovered that I had 2 undescended teeth in my upper jaw (one of which started growing through the roof of my mouth about 2 years ago, although it's not causing any problems so my current dentist doesn't recommend having it taken out). 

I went for my annual check-up last month and paid €40 for the check-up and cleaning (the dental hygienist took 40 minutes to do the cleaning, she is extremely thorough).

I was a bit apprehensive about going to a private dentist when I first came to Spain as I imagined they might want to start doing all kinds of unnecessary treatment just to make money, but so far that hasn't been the case at all. My present dentist says my old NHS amalgam fillings might need replacing one day, but not yet.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

rangitoto said:


> Well just got back from the dentist i had some work done when i was back in the UK root canal filling and a crown the cost which i paid was 275 pounds and that was on the NHS.I was never happy with the work that i had done so I went to the local dentist to have it checked out well for a starter the surgery was bright modern spotlessly clean the equipment professionalism you don't get at the one I went to in the uk must admit makes it look 3rd world. Now onto the work i had done the dentist was shocked at the standard of work that was done she said and that is how it was left
> so i am going to have it corrected so the cost here is 360 euros and for quite a bit more work.


Hmmm...I spent a lot on private dentistry when we lived in Prague as did OH, when we got to Spain and needed work done we were both told the quality of the work done in Prague was good but the materials used of poor quality....so more expensive work.
I've used the same dentist here for several years, in December had a filling in a back molar. All well until the hygienist got to work two weeks later and vigorously cleaned my teeth, result of which was apparently a chip in the same back molar. After a week of excruciating pain and much consumption of Paracetomol I visited another dentist who did a root canal and reconstruction.
The moral of this tale is that dentists are like any other professional. Some good, some bad, most neither good nor bad. My best ever dentist was the one I had in the UK before we left ten years ago.
If I added up all the money I've spent at the dentist over the past ten years or so I'd find it would buy a new Merc, a weekend in Paris and a set of shiny false teeth.
I understand now why my old Mum had all her teeth out in her late sixties and got a set of falsies.
And why my old Gran lost all her teeth by age eighty and did without teeth, her own or false, until her dying day...and still managed to eat anything and everything.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I have spent thousands over here on private dentists and I am still in pain at times. I've had some of the old fillings replaced with the new type fillings etc. Maybe I'll now just wait and see a Spanish dentist.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Not long after moving back, a back tooth crumbled
i had terrible trouble getting treatment on the NHS.
As I wasn't yet registered with a dentist I had to have private treatment
After this I tried to register as an NHS patient at the same practice, but as I had been a private patient I wasn't allowed to
I do miss having prompt treatment in Spain especially for an emergency.
However, my husband wasn't so lucky with his Spanish dentist, who overcharged him for 4 "reconstructions" which were no more than small fillings
we complained, got most of our money back, and the dentist was dismissed


----------

